# MECA Graduates Thesis Work (Awesome Art Installations!)



## o hey tyler (May 4, 2012)

So, my amazingly talented girlfriend, and occasional forum member (Kelbow) is graduating from the Maine College of Art, the most prestigious art school in the state. She's a graphic design major and she's really great at what she does (this isn't just boyfriend glasses talking here. She got a LOT of compliments in my presence tonight.) I had the distinct pleasure of walking around and taking some photographs of her work and her friends work. All of the graduating students should be extremely proud of what they've accomplished. 

This is Kelsey's work. She designed a restaurant. The menu, the atmosphere, the food, the drinks, the bar... Everything. It's called Dirigo Dining Co. Dirigo means "I lead," and is the Maine state motto, along with being the name of a star. It has a very celestial theme, and all the elements work very well together. 















This is something a woodworking major created. Very sleek and modern lighting design that I'd love to have in my house. 





This is Kelsey and my friend Scott's work. He's very into typography and is also incredibly talented with capturing the eye with just text. 









Rachel's piece on superstitions. The package design is incredible! 





Another very cool project by Kelsey's friend Megan. She had people write down their most traumatic experience on seed paper (paper made with wildflower seeds), and put them into a planter of your choice that she had on display. It was a very unique way to "get rid" of your baggage. 





And here are the planters. 





And one of Adriana just for fun (like the forum says) 





Hope you enjoyed some of them! http://minus.com/lYmXCVQM8AQTu


----------



## 412 Burgh (May 4, 2012)

Congrats to her and her peers! I'm going to school for interactive design as well! (graphic design)


----------



## o hey tyler (May 5, 2012)

Thanks! Graphic design is a flourishing field right now. Are you doing any web stuff?


----------



## shortpants (May 5, 2012)

Congrats to your girlfriend! Great work, all of it. Love the planter idea, very creative.


----------

